# How to debug an HTTP 500 error  from Apache24



## balanga (Feb 9, 2017)

I get an HTTP 500 error from Apache24 when trying to initiall setup Drupal8. I figure it must be due to an Apache misconfiguration rather than anything else....

Can anyone suggest how to debug the problem? Is there some php code I can add in the module which is causing the problem?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2017)

Read /var/log/httpd-error.log.


----------



## balanga (Feb 9, 2017)

Why didn't I think of that? .....

The error pinpoints a line consisting of


```
case  ctype_digit($scalar):
```

This 'ctype' rings a bell...


----------



## balanga (Feb 10, 2017)

`pkg install php56-ctype`


----------

